
China Web Sites Seeking Users’ Names  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/world/asia/06chinanet.html
======
omouse
Should be easy enough. Just setup something like Facebook or have the Chinese
version of MySpace ask for the user's real name.

------
quant18
Interesting ... yet another example of convergence between Chinese and South
Korean Internet cultures?

